# Confidence Colors



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

My recent smallie success has come on a three-inch curly-tail grub by Mr. Twister. Yellow with black dot has been the lure du jour this week, and has always been one of my confidence baits.

What are your confidence colors in soft plastics, cranks, or whatever lure you use, when fishing for bass.

Me: 
Cranks - Crawfish, baby bass.
Soft Plastics - Watermelon, pumpkinseed, rootbeer, bubblegum.
Spinnerbaits - White


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

For plastics I like watermelon and root beer colors 
for rattletraps I like Firetiger and Chartuse
for spinnerbaits Chartuse and white
for plugs Firetiger and Shad

Yellow is a great color for smallies, especially with small spinner baits


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

For cranks i use bluegill patterns.

For spinnerbaits i use white.

For soft plastics i use black blue fleck. :beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Natural colors, white, chartruse/orange. Also lots of flash has proven its self on bass for me.


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

tenn. shad crankbaits,green pumpkin w/pepper plastics or jig.[/list][/list]


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

tenn. shad crankbaits,green pumpkin w/pepper plastics or jig.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

for soft plastics i've had great success on black and blue, pumpkin seed, june bug

for jig combos i use mostly black and blue and crawfish patterns

for cranks i like crawfish patterns and bluegill patterns

for spinnerbaits i like white or a white/chartruse combo on a single colorado blade.


----------



## varmithunter06 (Jun 3, 2006)

soft plastics-watermellon,pumpkin
spinerbaits/buzzbaits-white with maby a little chartruise


----------

